# Highly Recommend Adrian Avila BMW of South Atlanta



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wanted to comment on the excellent pricing and follow up from one of our board sponsors Adrian Avila from BMW of South Atlanta.

Last month (December) I was pricing two cars a 328i sedan and a M3 vert. Armed with the information obtained on these boards (Lease factors, Residual, dealer fees, etc.) I requested information on what I could lease both of these cars for. I quickly received a price from Adrian that was accurate, and straight forward. Invoice Price + mark up - Less Holiday Credit + Tag + Title.

No BS. No hidden fees nothing. I tried to get local dealers (Vista and Lauderdale BMW) to try and match the deals and they would not. VISTA told me they were a large dealer and that I had to pay a premium to do business with them.

I had my car delivered yesterday from Atlanta with no problems. 

Adrian you made buying a car easy and are living proof that you can buy a car without going to the dealer. :thumbup:

Thank you!
Ken


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Adrian is indeed awesome to deal with! Congrats!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I dunno guys, having bought two cars from Adrian I just don't think I could buy another. He's just so damn ugly. :tsk:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

KennyA said:


> VISTA told me they were a large dealer and that I had to pay a premium to do business with them.


Bwahaha! I'm guessing the owner of the dealership does not have a big poster in the showroom saying that....

Attention Valued Vista BMW Customers!
We at Vista BMW want you to know how much
we appreciate your business. Please note that
we are a very large dealership and you will pay
slightly more for our products! Thank You!
-- The Management


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

LMC said:


> Bwahaha! I'm guessing the owner of the dealership does not have a big poster in the showroom saying that....
> 
> Attention Valued Vista BMW Customers!
> We at Vista BMW want you to know how much
> ...


Adrian is a good guy and I know a couple of Florida people that buy from him. Now, Vista is one of the worst BMW dealers in South Florida. I would not do business with them if they were the last BMW dealer in Florida. Lauderdale is ok and Vista is downright awful. Anyone on the fest who lives in South Florida would be well advised to just deal with Adrian and save themselves the headache. These days Adrian can ship to South Florida for a few hundred dollars so it is really a no brainer to have Adrian take care of you. I personally prefer to drive up to Atlanta when I buy from Adrian, but that is my own personal preference.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I've got my last 3 from Adrian and it's all thumbs up. We like to go into the NC mountains for a few days in our new car.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

KennyA said:


> Just wanted to comment on the excellent pricing and follow up from one of our board sponsors Adrian Avila from BMW of South Atlanta.
> 
> Last month (December) I was pricing two cars a 328i sedan and a M3 vert. Armed with the information obtained on these boards (Lease factors, Residual, dealer fees, etc.) I requested information on what I could lease both of these cars for. I quickly received a price from Adrian that was accurate, and straight forward. Invoice Price + mark up - Less Holiday Credit + Tag + Title.
> 
> ...


Ken, it was an absolute pleasure working with you. Looking forward to seeing your new M3 Vert! Thank you for your business and for supporting a long time Bimmerfest sponsor. :thumbup:


----------



## Z-man (Mar 24, 2007)

Just ordered a car from Ft Lauderdale. Second BMW from them. Vista is horrible. Braman in WPB is okay but a bit far. Braman in Miami is no good either.

Will need to get my wife another car soon. I will give Adrian a try.

Finding this website has been very useful in getting a "good" deal.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Gotta give a :thumbup:. Adrian is great to work with. N4S


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

KennyA said:


> Just wanted to comment on the excellent pricing and follow up from one of our board sponsors Adrian Avila from BMW of South Atlanta.
> 
> Last month (December) I was pricing two cars a 328i sedan and a M3 vert. Armed with the information obtained on these boards (Lease factors, Residual, dealer fees, etc.) I requested information on what I could lease both of these cars for. I quickly received a price from Adrian that was accurate, and straight forward. Invoice Price + mark up - Less Holiday Credit + Tag + Title.
> 
> ...


I believe Vista's ranking with the BBB is an "F" and I can concur with that rating.

http://www.bbb.org/south-east-flori...sta-motor-company-in-pompano-beach-fl-4004434

I would not deal with them and prefer to become a smarter BMW buyer via this board. While Adrian was prompt with our possible deal, we decided to go with another board sponsor instead and just scheduled a PCD in South Carolina as well.

Perhaps next time we'll go with Adrian, but regardless, avoid VISTA BMW . . . .


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

pylt said:


> I believe Vista's ranking with the BBB is an "F" and I can concur with that rating.
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/south-east-flori...sta-motor-company-in-pompano-beach-fl-4004434
> 
> ...


Wow, I was surprised to hear that about Vista. I have a friend who got a great deal there and had a nice experience. They also had the largest selection of BMWs that I have ever seen at t dealership.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

+11 Adrian is da man!


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

jzcrna said:


> Wow, I was surprised to hear that about Vista. I have a friend who got a great deal there and had a nice experience. They also had the largest selection of BMWs that I have ever seen at t dealership.


They can be very nice as long you have no idea what to pay for a BMW; if you do, then you'll feel your wallet being lifted out of your back pocket . . . .

Some folks are driven away by a few thousand dollars of extra cost--that's me. Since I'm making 1992 wages, courtesy of management team with no ethics or morals, well, every darn dime matters!


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

pylt said:


> They can be very nice as long you have no idea what to pay for a BMW; if you do, then you'll feel your wallet being lifted out of your back pocket . . . .
> 
> Some folks are driven away by a few thousand dollars of extra cost--that's me. Since I'm making 1992 wages, courtesy of management team with no ethics or morals, well, every darn dime matters!


I have tried 3 times to buy from Vista, no luck.


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

*Agreed*

I bought my 2005 X5 from Adrian and he was a pleasure to deal with. I'm now living in the SF Bay area and hopefully I will find a BMW CA out here who is as good as Adrian when I'm ready to buy my next BMW.


----------

